# 3" rotary table



## Douglasr (Nov 22, 2013)

Guys, I am in HF and have found a 3" rt for $34.59. Is this a good deal?


----------



## tripletap3 (Nov 22, 2013)

I didn't know Harbor Freight made a rotary table, but sure enough they do. There are some reviews on Youtube.  If you don't have one, for 35.00 - 20% coupon you can. That is cheaper than dinner out and you can always take it back if it sucks that bad.


----------



## Douglasr (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement, I have a 25% off coupon and I am in line to buy the last one. Clerk says they no longer carry them. It functions smooth although the hold down clamps are thin ( probably useless) but I will fab a couple of better ones.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 22, 2013)

I have one from HF. No problems with it yet. For that price you can't go wrong. Mine is made in "India".

 "Billy G"


----------



## arvidj (Nov 22, 2013)

A part number would help when I call them.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 22, 2013)

arvidj said:


> A part number would help when I call them.



Item #98077 3 inch Rotary Table & Clamping Kit

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 22, 2013)

nine4gmc said:


> If anyone has one of these at their local HF, I would pay them a lil to ship me one.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I have 3 HFs within a 30 mile radius of me. I will see what I can come up with.
> ...


----------



## schor (Nov 22, 2013)

I hope they have them when I get to Michigan at Christmas. That's a steal of a price.


----------



## KMoffett (Nov 23, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> I didn't know Harbor Freight made a rotary table, but sure enough they do. There are some reviews on Youtube.  If you don't have one, for 35.00 - 20% coupon you can. That is cheaper than dinner out and you can always take it back if it sucks that bad.


I can't find it online. Do you have another skew #?? 98077 doesn't show anything

Ken


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 23, 2013)

It is a discontinued item. What they have in the stores is it. You will either need to go there or call you local store. They are no longer available on line.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 7HC (Nov 23, 2013)

Douglasr said:


> Guys, I am in HF and have found a 3" rt for $34.59. Is this a good deal?



Sounds reasonable.  My 4" one (new, made in India) was $39.95 + shipping from eBay a couple of years ago.

M


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 23, 2013)

They don't have them listed on the website anymore.


----------

